# what horror made you sleep with the light on!



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good afternoon folks!,well there was i horror that made me sleep with the light on when i was a kid it was THE EXORCISM OF EMILY ROSE,that film gave me the creeps lol,and lately another film called THE WOMEN IN BLACK (new version) scared the hell out of me,what are your horrors that freak you!!:jol:


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

When my wife and kids go out of town, traditionally I watch horror movies that night. The one I won't watch when I'm in the house alone is _Ju-On._


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Nary a nothing...I have ice water in my veins....besides...it's only a movie!!!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Texas Chainsaw, Isidious, The Exorcist, and Wrong Turn. 999 out of 1000 horror moives don't even try to scare anybody, they just show something Gross. Gross and Scary are not the same thing.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Birds - my brothers and sisters and I were even afraid to go into the bathroom alone right after watching that one on TV when we were kids.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Legend of Boggy Creek scared me as a kid.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

All by myself I had watched "A Nightmare on Elm Street" on cable way back in my late teens/early 20's. The sound of Freddy's blades dragging on the pipes still give me goosebumps! I did not want to go to bed after watching that!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Arachnophobia--I am petrified of even tiny spiders so you can imagine


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

When I read "Salem's Lot". Scared the bejeezus out of me.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay not a movie how about a video game? I can't not play 'Fatel Frame'. Can't play it and can't sleep after trying to play it.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Movie: i'm with Hairazor... Arachnophobia
Game: Alone in the Dark (1992 version)


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

no movie can make me turn the lights on, I can't sleep with lights or watch t.v. with them...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Frickin' Carrie. Still gets to me after all these years. I think the weird music at the end of the show doesn't help.

I made the mistake of watching it all the way through at night when my hubby was out of town. I slept with every light on inside and outside the house. I won't be doing that again.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

When I was a kid, "Fiend Without a Face" did me in for about a week.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I remember when I was younger, if I knew Night of the Living Dead was on TV I wouldn't sleep. It was on "the late show" like 11:30 PM. This is like in the early 70's. My father would watch the news, and like most fathers, would fall asleep watching TV. Well, he fell asleep with ABC on wich would show that movie. I could hear the movie, and was scared silly, I stood at the top of the stairs yelling Dad, dad until he woke. All of a sudden the TV went off, and out of the black came my father, I screamed. He just said to me silly nonsence! I still till this day have never watched Night of the Living Dead in whole!!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

When I was a kid, Poltergeist scared the living #2 out of me...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Invasion of the Body Snatchers 1978 version—saw it in the theater as a kid—made me check under my bed before I went to sleep for a few months. Forever I would not let any part of my body outside of the covers or hang off the bed due to that film!!! My parents thought I was nuts; I would sleep all summer long with a huge comforter instead of light sheets—because heavy blankets protect you from that kind of stuff you know!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Hands down the Exorcist...I could't eat;sleep or anything at night without lights on


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

scarrycher said:


> Hands down the Exorcist...I could't eat;sleep or anything at night without lights on


yep i must admit scarycher exorcist frightened the hell out of me too!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

graveyardmaster said:


> good afternoon folks!,well there was i horror that made me sleep with the light on when i was a kid it was THE EXORCISM OF EMILY ROSE,that film gave me the creeps lol,and lately another film called THE WOMEN IN BLACK (new version) scared the hell out of me,what are your horrors that freak you!!:jol:


Just rented the new Woman in Black, never got the chance to see it in the theaters. But your right, your in for a good scare! Harry Potter held his own in this new adaption. Can't say I slept with the lights on though, but I did watch it with the lights off if that counts.

When I was a little younger, "Something Wicked This Way Comes" wasn't too bad, but I think Disney could have done a better job making it. It was more of a soft scare and when the story line involves younger kids then I think that comes into play when they make movies. It goes along the way of the Haunted Mansion movie. But it was still a good movie. :jol:


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Troll Wizard said:


> Just rented the new Woman in Black, never got the chance to see it in the theaters. But your right, your in for a good scare! Harry Potter held his own in this new adaption. Can't say I slept with the lights on though, but I did watch it with the lights off if that counts.
> 
> When I was a little younger, "Something Wicked This Way Comes" wasn't too bad, but I think Disney could have done a better job making it. It was more of a soft scare and when the story line involves younger kids then I think that comes into play when they make movies. It goes along the way of the Haunted Mansion movie. But it was still a good movie. :jol:


good horror huh!!,i would say troll wizard its one of the best horrors out in a while,it sure did scare the hell out of me,im not easily scared either lol!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The Exorcist and When a stranger calls. But I love scary movies.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Never had to have the lights on, but 2 movies that spooked me out the most were Pet Cemetery and Poltergeist. Hands down the scariest movie of all time, without a doubt, is definitely Hairspray with Ricki Lake. Absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

austenandrews said:


> The one I won't watch when I'm in the house alone is _Ju-On._


Ditto! DH couldn't resist making _that noise_ after we'd gotten into bed. It took me a while to forgive him. :eekin: Hostel freaked me out pretty good. And when I was a kid, Killer Clowns from Outer Space ruined crazy straws for me.

Then again, I watch Rosemary's Baby when DH is away. Puts me to sleep like a charm. :tonguekin:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I know I date myself, but when I used to babysit there was no such thing as a remote control. I would put the kids to bed, and then watch what ever horror flick that was on. I would sit about a foot from the TV with my hand on the channel knob, and turn it when ever I got scared. I'd get so scared I'd be afraid to go up and check on the kids. I bet the person who invented the remote control was a babysitter.


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

I saw Stephen King's "IT" when i was 8 years old and made me not want to use the bathroom for days...











Highest rated comment on the shower scene video? "I heard they filmed that at Penn State"..... hahahaha


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

The original Amityville Horror did it for me when I was 10. I couldn't go into a room unless I swung my arm in and flicked the light switch on before I was in the room.


----------



## MasterofScare-a-monies (Jul 21, 2012)

One word, Mirrors! for about a week I didn't sleep. 

Or look in the mirror.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Horror Roots Productions said:


> I saw Stephen King's "IT" when i was 8 years old and made me not want to use the bathroom for days...
> 
> Pennywise Shower Scene - YouTube
> 
> ...


IT really scared the **** out of me too when i was a kid!


----------

